# Look Accesories...



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi all,

Has anyone bought-installed-ridden with any of the Look accesories:

HSD carbon stem

EDH handlebars

Carbon water bottle cages

Soft Touch bar tape

Please give me your opinions-thoughts-experiences with these products.

As always, thank you all in advance,

Steve


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the new style carbon bottle cages they work fine, as would any other nice cage, but these match my bike.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

the bar tape is average... you could do better with FIZIK tape. 

the stem looks sweet. not superlight but appears rigid.


----------

